# Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - v1.1 Released.



## Daniel James (Jan 23, 2013)

BUY NOW 
http://hybridtwo.com/newsite/project-alpha/

(direct link if the website goes down)
http://sites.fastspring.com/hybridtwo/p ... ojectalpha

Hey all,

For those of you who know me, know that for the past year or so I have been working on a new Kontakt powered hybrid sound design library. I am happy to announce that it is finally complete and will be released on the 1st of February. I will keep this post updated with new demos and walk through videos as they are released.

Here is the product synopsis:

Project ALPHA: Musical Cinematic Sound Design.
- Over 2.3 Gigabytes of Hybrid Musical Sound Design
- Over 200 Kontakt Patches (Requires Full Version Of Kontakt 5.1+)
- Flexible UI script allowing for creative patch customization
- Created By renowned sound designers
Daniel James and Aaron Frensley
- Open Wave File Format allowing for easy drag and drop into your projects


Project ALPHA is an intuitive and powerful hybrid musical sound design sample library aimed primarily at Film, Tv, Video Game and media composers.

The library has been designed to effortlessly layer in with your workflow, allowing you to load in a few patches or drag in the open wave files to give your tracks that modern hybrid sound.







Based around a custom Native Instruments Kontakt 5 script, Project ALPHA allows for quick and easy customization of any of the libraries patches.

You have the ability to add and manipulate a range of FX at the click of a button. You have the option to easily EQ out unwanted frequencies or adjust the Amp or Filter ADSR right on the front panel of the UI, allowing for ‘synth like’ patch creation.

Also built into the custom script is the ability to take any of the sounds and run them through a fully flexible step sequencer, allowing for custom ositnatos and rhythms using any of the samples found in the library. You can adjust which key in a chord will play at each step allowing you to quickly tweak a sound to your liking, set your rhythm and step sequencer notes and hold down a chord, allowing you to focus on the creation of your music and not programing in each note by hand.

With all these powerful customization tools you truly have the ability to customize patches beyond recognition and keep the samples sounding unique and fresh for much longer.
The Category of sounds featured in the library is as follows:

Impacts
Booms
Whooshbangs
Risers
Downers
Braaaams
Drones
Reverse FX
Multisampled Instruments
Tempo Sync’d Rhythms
Synth ARPS
Synth Pads
Synth Bass

Requirements:

Full Version of NI Kontakt 5.1 (Project ALPHA will not work in the free Kontakt Player)
2.5GB Hard Drive Space
Internet Connection For Product Download
PC/Mac with at least 2.0Ghz processor
2gb+ RAM

Available for Direct Download from www.HybridTwo.com on February 1st 2013

$199 (excl. VAT) 

Demos:

Latest Demo By Stephen Baystead (NFS Shift Unleashed, The Walking Dead: Assault)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F77690030&secret_url=false[/flash]

Project ALPHA Demos
[flash width=400 height=150 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F3423247[/flash]

Overview:



Interviews:

Time+Space: http://blog.timespace.com/2013/02/introducing-hybrid-two-the-developers-behind-new-cinematic-sound-design-library-project-alpha/ (http://blog.timespace.com/2013/02/intro ... ect-alpha/)


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Congrats Daniel! Looking forward to this, in particular for me the Temp Sync'd Rhythms, Drones, and Pads.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks and sounds great - bring on the walkthrough!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Since this is your own product, you have to better your previous demo vids. Three hours, please..!

Sounding good so far, congrats.


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 23, 2013)

SOLID! Sounds tasty, man.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

I've had the pleasure of playing with this already, designing some of the presets. I have to say it is a wonderful piece of work.

Great sounds and a very very tasty sample mangling engine.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 23, 2013)

Haha epic walkthorugh in the works. I was planning on doing it based on my official demo above. Let me know if there is anything you would like to see in particular.

I will be covering how the UI works and going over most of the patches 

-DJ


----------



## Kralc (Jan 23, 2013)

The Fear? Can we expect The Pain, The End etc for other presets? 

Looking foward to the video!


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 23, 2013)

Kralc @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> The Fear? Can we expect The Pain, The End etc for other presets?
> 
> Looking foward to the video!



Haha I didn't even catch that patch would be a Metal Gear reference...must be subconscious! It will make more sense when you hear it 

-DJ


----------



## schatzus (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats Daniel! Looking forward to this.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

I have a request Dan. Brevity.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*



TheUnfinished @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> I have a request Dan. Brevity.



Haha I will try my best..but you know me, once I get started.....

-DJ


----------



## doctornine (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Whooshbangs ??????

YAY !

>8o


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*



doctornine @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Whooshbangs ??????
> 
> YAY !
> 
> >8o




woooooooSSHBAAAAaaaaaang

That about sums it up 

-DJ


----------



## JohannesR (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Hi Daniel.

I am sure this will appeal to both composers AND sound designers - just a suggestion; make sure to embed metadata to the .wavs! A lot sound designers (the ones who do their work directly in Pro Tools instead of Kontakt) won´t touch anything without it.

Best of luck!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

This sounds great Daniel! My only request is to skip the composition part or make a separate video for the composition break down. I'm only interested in the patches and what they do/sound like. When I watch your videos I always skip straight to the live playing of the patches so I can see how _I_ can apply them.  I'm definitely glad you supplied a demo though.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*



JohannesR @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Hi Daniel.
> 
> I am sure this will appeal to both composers AND sound designers - just a suggestion; make sure to embed metadata to the .wavs! A lot sound designers (the ones who do their work directly in Pro Tools instead of Kontakt) won´t touch anything without it.
> 
> Best of luck!



Thanks for the heads up I will make sure to look into it!

Thank you for the luck 

-DJ


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*



JohannesR @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Hi Daniel.
> 
> I am sure this will appeal to both composers AND sound designers - just a suggestion; make sure to embed metadata to the .wavs! A lot sound designers (the ones who do their work directly in Pro Tools instead of Kontakt) won´t touch anything without it.
> 
> Best of luck!



Yes, it's very smart that this lib can be used as drag and drop wavs for use as sfx. Personally I find relying on metadata more trouble than its worth, but it's a great thought to keep the market as broad as possible.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 23, 2013)

Daniel James @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Haha epic walkthorugh in the works. I was planning on doing it based on my official demo above. Let me know if there is anything you would like to see in particular.
> 
> I will be covering how the UI works and going over most of the patches
> 
> -DJ



an edited 10 min walkthrough version  

or just a short walk through for the add crowd


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 23, 2013)

gsilbers @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Daniel James @ Wed Jan 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha epic walkthorugh in the works. I was planning on doing it based on my official demo above. Let me know if there is anything you would like to see in particular.
> ...



Tell you what I will do a video set of short 'howtos' and 'patch demos' Then on my personal channel I will do my epic overview xD

Sound good? everyone wins (loses?)

-DJ


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 23, 2013)

totally honest. 

I listened to the first 10 seconds or so, and I'm busy and I should be working and I was like "meh, I've heard stuff like that before, I've got xxxx and yyyy etc. I don't need this.

THEN I realized it was DJ's so I gave Daniel his due went back in and listened to the rest and ,,,, Yeah I need that! 

WhhhoooooooshkahJONgggg!!!braaaang braaanng! Daniel, nice work! : )


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 23, 2013)

reddognoyz @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> totally honest.
> 
> I listened to the first 10 seconds or so, and I'm busy and I should be working and I was like "meh, I've heard stuff like that before, I've got xxxx and yyyy etc. I don't need this.
> 
> ...



Haha thanks man  WhohohooooooshhBRAAAAAAAMMM 

-DJ


----------



## passenger57 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

I love you


----------



## danielcartisano (Jan 23, 2013)

This sounds unreal Daniel. Awesome name by the way 


Question: Are you able to change the time signature of the step sequencer? I've noticed in a lot of temp sync'd libraries that it all seems to cater for the 8 and 16th rhythms. I would just love some flexibility here, to be able to adjust a more percussive rhythm to a 6/8 time, or 7/8, 5/4, etc. I can see the 1/16 in green, so I'm assuming this is customizable to the point where this can be done, but correct me if I'm wrong.

It was probably my main annoyance about Heavyocity's Evolve and Damage series. The loop and sync'd rhythm parts... all catered mostly for the straight 8th or 16th rhythms.

Anyway, awesome job once again and I hope its a success.


----------



## danielcartisano (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*



passenger57 @ Thu Jan 24 said:


> I love you




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXw6znXPfy4


Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats Daniel.

Really nice!


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Jan 23, 2013)

Great stuff! Can't wait to buy this


----------



## musophrenic (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

So this is how you sell your own sample library: do an overview video for every other sample library under the sun, get people to absolutely love what you do, and BAM! (Oops, I mean BRAAAM!) You drop your own library and we all want it. Sounds amazing Mr James.

I, for one, love the length and detail of your videos. I don't always get through them in one go, but there's always so much great material to chew on. Epic overview FTW.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

The demo sounds impressive, but then you never know....

I'm going to wait until that Daniel James guy on youtube does a full review of this before I pull the trigger. :lol:


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 23, 2013)

Full review should be in the next few days (can you 'review' your own thing xD) 

Seriously humbling to see all the kind words guys 

-DJ


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Considering all the goodwill you have fostered I will buy it on that alone, that and I believe you know what you are doing.


----------



## dannthr (Jan 23, 2013)

Congratulations on the release, man, sounds top!


----------



## MaestroRage (Jan 23, 2013)

instant buy on my end. Love your videos and the work you do.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

I say this without irony-we've needed a good whooshbang machine for a while. I'm looking forward to the walkthrough.


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Great sounds...all the best for you new venture. When does the introductory price end?


----------



## HDJK (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Sounds great!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Daniel,

o-[][]-o here is to hoping that your expectations....multifold! 8) 

Don't forget to send a copy to soundonsound as well.

All my best
Georg


----------



## Nick Harvey (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Sounds great, Daniel. Top notch. I eagerly await your walkthrough video.


----------



## shakuman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Awesome work Dan. is there a pdf manual to check it out?


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 24, 2013)

That is some top notch sound design Daniel.
I thought it was all sound fx but I see there's also 'multisampled instruments'. Very exciting indeed.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Definitely an instant buy - Great to see this project come full circle for you Dan - I remember when you were just talking about making your Cello samples and exploring it through Kontakt o-[][]-o 


Sounds great and am really looking forward to it!


Ryan :D


----------



## alanbuchanan (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Dan, will you be offering an EDU discount?


----------



## Inductance (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Congratulations, Daniel! I've been a fan and follower of yours for awhile now, and I'm looking forward to being a paying customer! :mrgreen:


----------



## playz123 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*



musophrenic @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> I, for one, love the length and detail of your videos. I don't always get through them in one go,



Perhaps there should be an additional special discount for those of us who _have_ managed to get through an entire DJ overview video without stopping it at some point.


----------



## KMuzzey (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

CANNOT. WAIT.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*



playz123 @ Thu Jan 24 said:


> Perhaps there should be an additional special discount for those of us who _have_ managed to get through an entire DJ overview video without stopping it at some point.



Well, that should limit the discounts, so I don't see why not! :lol:

Best of luck with the release, DJ!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Nice one, Dan! 
Glad to see this finally materialized after what I'm sure have been a few months of intense work. Sounds like great value at $149, as well. 
All the best of luck with this release!


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 24, 2013)

@shakuman: PDF Manual will be up for the lib launches.

@R. Soul: Haha yeah a few little multisamples, I like to run them through the step sequencer  Actually manages to make some pretty natural sounding lines thanks to the velocity control on the SEQ 

@alanbuchanan: I will definitely look into that for you. Will have to check how it would work with our commerce platform hosts.

Seriously guys, thanks for all the encouragement, really looking forward to hearing how you guys use it!

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 24, 2013)

danielcartisano @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> This sounds unreal Daniel. Awesome name by the way
> 
> 
> Question: Are you able to change the time signature of the step sequencer? I've noticed in a lot of temp sync'd libraries that it all seems to cater for the 8 and 16th rhythms. I would just love some flexibility here, to be able to adjust a more percussive rhythm to a 6/8 time, or 7/8, 5/4, etc. I can see the 1/16 in green, so I'm assuming this is customizable to the point where this can be done, but correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...



Ok we saw we had a week to go so we cracked open the script to try some things.

While we havnt worked out a way of making the prebaked loops into other timesigs yet (4/4 for now) we HAVE managed to put an automatable step amount for the sequencer/gate so you can change on the fly how many steps the sequencer will play back. This way if you have a synth arp in 4/4 playing 8th notes then you have a bar of 5/4 you can automate the sequencer to play 10 8ths then back to 8 when you go back to 4/4 (if you go that way) 

We will keep digging to see what else we can do here. This alone though I think will help a few people who are into our SEQ content and like to change time sig xD

-DJ


----------



## Ganvai (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man, if you could get the license, you should call it "Harry Gregson-Williams' Favourite" or so. :D

Just kidding, it sounds very cool!


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Congratulations Daniel, I'm really looking forward to this !


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design*

Cheers again for the support guys, not long now 

Here is a new hard hitting demo by trailer composer extraordinaire Or Kribos 


[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F76764440[/flash]

-DJ


----------



## shakuman (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (New DEMO added)*

walkthrough Please.. o/~


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (New DEMO added)*



shakuman @ Sun Jan 27 said:


> walkthrough Please.. o/~



Ask and you shall receive  2 days and counting!



-DJ


----------



## shakuman (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo Announces: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (New DEMO added)*



Daniel James @ Wed Jan 30 said:


> shakuman @ Sun Jan 27 said:
> 
> 
> > walkthrough Please.. o/~
> ...




Excellent work Dan.. =o Wow more than two hours! I was planing to watch a movie today but now.. 0oD


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 31, 2013)

I am proud to announce that Project Alpha is finally released on the world.

BUY NOW 
http://hybridtwo.com/site/?page_id=56

(direct link if the website goes down)
http://sites.fastspring.com/hybridtwo/p ... ojectalpha

-DJ


----------



## stillcd (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (OUT NOW)*

Yay! Us people in the United States get it on jan 31st! Awesome, can't wait to play with this library. Will buy immediately!! Thanks so much Daniel for your contributions to the composing community! 

Cody


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (OUT NOW)*

Purchased and anxiously waiting for my crappy DSL connection to finish downloading. It would actually be faster to drive 30 minutes to work, download there, and drive back.

My kids are in hell as they want to watch Youtube and they cant while it downloads :twisted:


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 31, 2013)

Purchased  Can't wait to try this baby out!

Thanks
Marco


----------



## Blakus (Jan 31, 2013)

Bought! Can't wait too! :D


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 1, 2013)

You guys will have to let me know what you think 

-DJ


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 1, 2013)

I've already said this elsewhere, but for the benefit of VI-Cers - it's stunning. The UI is incredibly well designed - not physically huge, but everything is right there. The sends for reverb and delay next to the specific controls for the 6 FX areas is spot on - it's so quick to tweak. Step sequencer is great, and the overall breadth of the library is terrific. Sonically great.

I'd love a sample start control in a future update, and (tiny thing) I'd prefer the delay time to be shown in musical measures - (1/2T, 1/8. etc). But at the price, it's the first true no-brainer of the year. Excellent work Daniel and your partner in crime...


----------



## rpmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (OUT NOW)*

In NYC for a few days but went a head and purchased...looking forward to getting back, downloading and taking this baby for a spin! From the demo, the "whoosh bangs" alone are "worth the price of admission!" 

Congrats, Daniel!


----------



## doctornine (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (OUT NOW)*

Daniel - it's FAB !!!!

I'm still playing with it and just downright giggling like a kid with a new toy.

Congrats, it's superb. Going to get some serious usage from me.

_-)


----------



## tabulius (Feb 1, 2013)

Bought it. I did a quick testing and when loading few patches I immediately started composing a new piece! Very good!!!


----------



## Ed (Feb 1, 2013)

Told you people would like it Dan


----------



## shakuman (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (OUT NOW)*

Bought it! and it's still in my flash drive! but I am sure it sounds awesome. o=? Thanks Dan.


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 1, 2013)

Finished watching your "brief" overview video (it's sooo inspiring to see all the cool tricks you can do with Project Alpha!) and started playing with Alpha. 

Can't stop!  What a great library! The possibilities are infinite. 

Congrats, Daniel!

Marco


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow I am really happy you guys are enjoying it!! Its weird to see how it would be perceived after spending so long with it 

-DJ


----------



## tdavilio (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (OUT NOW)*

Hey Dan,

Really digging it. Great library. I ran into one problem in Cubase 6.5: when using the step sequencer it starts in the middle of the phrase on playback. I used an arp patch and tried it with another one and got the same result. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (OUT NOW)*



tdavilio @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> Really digging it. Great library. I ran into one problem in Cubase 6.5: when using the step sequencer it starts in the middle of the phrase on playback. I used an arp patch and tried it with another one and got the same result.
> 
> ...



Hey Tony. Thanks for letting is know mate! Someone mentioned something similar yesterday, we are just working on a fix for it (seems to affect some and not others) then once we checked it on a few machines we will push out an update 

-DJ


----------



## zvenx (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Daniel, apologies if it has been covered before, after February 8 what does the price go to?

btw I sent you email via your website about a less cumbersome way to do quickloads in Kontakt without going thru the finder/explorer directly, hope you got it.
rsp


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 2, 2013)

zvenx @ Sat Feb 02 said:


> Hi Daniel, apologies if it has been covered before, after February 8 what does the price go to?
> 
> btw I sent you email via your website about a less cumbersome way to do quickloads in Kontakt without going thru the finder/explorer directly, hope you got it.
> rsp



Hey

The price will go up to its RRP of $199

Also I thankyou for the tip 

-DJ


----------



## zvenx (Feb 2, 2013)

you are welcome...
I forgot to mention in the tip that you have to drag it from the bottom section of the Files tab..you probably figured that out by now 
rsp


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (OUT NOW)*

How might this lib differ from 8DIO hybrid tools VOL 1? Thanks


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - (OUT NOW)*



TeamLeader @ Sun Feb 03 said:


> How might this lib differ from 8DIO hybrid tools VOL 1? Thanks



The extremely easy to us and flexible UI and customization features for a start also new articulations not covered in other libraries out there, such as ARP/Bass Synths, whooshbangs (feedback on these has been great!), multisamples, cello sound design... a whole built in step sequencer and gate section. 

Hope that helps 

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 3, 2013)

I just received this awesome demo track from the awesome Stephen Baysted  

A good example of how Project Alpha fits into dark atmospheric, cinematic style cues.

Dressed (uses external strings and vox)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F77690030&secret_url=false[/flash]

-DJ


----------



## playz123 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*

Alpha doesn't appear to come with any documentation, so I was wondering if perhaps there was at least a patch list available somewhere? The reason being is, that having worked my way through all the patches once, I'd now like to go back and make notes re. favorite patches etc., so a list would be helpful since there are a lot of patches included.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats Pal For this release! Sounds Great!


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*



playz123 @ Sun Feb 03 said:


> Alpha doesn't appear to come with any documentation, so I was wondering if perhaps there was at least a patch list available somewhere? The reason being is, that having worked my way through all the patches once, I'd now like to go back and make notes re. favorite patches etc., so a list would be helpful since there are a lot of patches included.



Hey the manual is on the website (before the buy now button at the bottom) but there is no patch list inside. I will try to get one of those typed up for you. 

-DJ


----------



## zvenx (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Daniel, I still don't get the Braaam and Braam layer concept....they are tonal in very few keys (maybe two)...how does one use this properly?

thanks
rsp


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 4, 2013)

zvenx @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> Hi Daniel, I still don't get the Braaam and Braam layer concept....they are tonal in very few keys (maybe two)...how does one use this properly?
> 
> thanks
> rsp



These can be tuned using the Kontakt tuning dial. We are working now on adding a key keyswtich option.

-DJ


----------



## zvenx (Feb 4, 2013)

Daniel James @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> zvenx @ Mon Feb 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Daniel, I still don't get the Braaam and Braam layer concept....they are tonal in very few keys (maybe two)...how does one use this properly?
> ...



Duh :oops: 

yes a keyswitch would have been my suggestion.

rsp


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 4, 2013)

zvenx @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> Daniel James @ Mon Feb 04 said:
> 
> 
> > zvenx @ Mon Feb 04 said:
> ...



Haha sorry about that. Rest assured though we are working on that, as well as a bunch of other suggestions. Other than that how are you liking the library? 

-DJ


----------



## zvenx (Feb 4, 2013)

so far so good. I have only done a quick run thru of the sounds.... will spend more time with it today...

rsp


----------



## Polarity (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*

downloading it just now... 
almost two hours of download, the servers should be still busy.

I don't know however when I can try it 
(can't dare to play keyboards yet due to shoulders pain again since two weeks), 
but I re-listened to the demo tracks and re-watched the second part of your overview video: the concept of this library reminds me a lot Heaviocity Evolve, 
but yours seems to me more focused and more usable.
and more cyberpunk (and love it for that)! 

all the best


----------



## playz123 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*



Daniel James @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> playz123 @ Sun Feb 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Alpha doesn't appear to come with any documentation, so I was wondering if perhaps there was at least a patch list available somewhere? The reason being is, that having worked my way through all the patches once, I'd now like to go back and make notes re. favorite patches etc., so a list would be helpful since there are a lot of patches included.
> ...



Ah, thanks, Daniel; totally missed the link on your website, and instead was searching for the usual Documentation folder in the download. Got it now.....but why not include it on the page with the purchased files or better still inside one of the downloaded library files? In any case, re. the patch list....at your convenience, but I suspect others would find it useful as well, even if you plan to add more or make changes in the future. Cheers.......................frank


----------



## synthetic (Feb 4, 2013)

First (?) review of Project Alpha: http://voxcaliber.com/review-project-alpha/


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 4, 2013)

synthetic @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> First (?) review of Project Alpha: http://voxcaliber.com/review-project-alpha/



Awesome  Seems really positive too which is a bonus. It's always weird to see how people react to things you have spent so much time with XD

-DJ


----------



## Windle (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*

Really enjoying the library - well worth the money and a very good 1.0 release - congratulations!

I've noticed, running it in Kontakt 5.1 with Bidule as a host on an i7 PC, that it is very resource hungry. Loading up 16 patches in one Kontakt instance can make the CPU jump 20% BEFORE playing any notes! Are other people experiencing that? I have other Kontakt and Play libraries on the same machine and while they are heavy with the RAM, they barely move the CPU when loaded.

Is this because each patch has a sequencer, reverb and delay loaded (even if it doesn't use it or can't access it)? Is there a possibility (assuming it's not just me) of making patches more efficient? 

Another comment would be to have more tonal variations of the menu patches - similar to 8Dio Hybrid (can I even mention that here?!?) having a default D keyswitch and then triggering high or lower pitches. That would definitely be useful.

And a final suggestion for now - how about having the Cutoff knob always defaulting to cc#1? Sometimes it's on cc#15 and sometimes on cc#1. I know I can MIDI Learn/Unlearn but some global consistency I always find helpful.

Keep up the good work!

W.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations, Daniel!

Is there a naked demo, where we can listen to only alpha sounds?


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*



Windle @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> Really enjoying the library - well worth the money and a very good 1.0 release - congratulations!
> 
> I've noticed, running it in Kontakt 5.1 with Bidule as a host on an i7 PC, that it is very resource hungry. Loading up 16 patches in one Kontakt instance can make the CPU jump 20% BEFORE playing any notes! Are other people experiencing that? I have other Kontakt and Play libraries on the same machine and while they are heavy with the RAM, they barely move the CPU when loaded.
> 
> ...



We were already planning on adding the CC controls to all patches in the next update (we only had them assigned to synth first, thinking that's what people would use...we were wrong haha) 

We are looking into adding pitch shifting keyswitch and are already working on implementing it.

The reverb can be bypassed by pulling the Reverb slider all the way to the bottom. However Kontakts FX plugins that we are using for 'grit' or known to be quite CPU intensive, we are thinking about swapping that out for the new 'Jump' distortion, but that may be a future update as we would want to gauge what people would prefer. 

Hope that answers everything there 

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 4, 2013)

germancomponist @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> Congratulations, Daniel!
> 
> Is there a naked demo, where we can listen to only alpha sounds?



Indeed (this is actually posted on page 1 but I'll post it here again for you)

Anything with 'Naked' in the title is Project Alpha only:

[flash width=400 height=150 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F3423247[/flash]

-DJ


----------



## Windle (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*



Daniel James @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> We were already planning on adding the CC controls to all patches in the next update (we only had them assigned to synth first, thinking that's what people would use...we were wrong haha)
> 
> We are looking into adding pitch shifting keyswitch and are already working on implementing it.
> 
> ...



Good and speedy answers, DJ! You're obviously several steps ahead of me!

If you feel the new Jump ones are good but not as good as the Grit ones then simply make alternative LITE patches so the connoisseurs can go for the the Grit versions and Template Whores like myself can load up the lighter Jump ones?

W.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*



Windle @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> Daniel James @ Mon Feb 04 said:
> 
> 
> > We were already planning on adding the CC controls to all patches in the next update (we only had them assigned to synth first, thinking that's what people would use...we were wrong haha)
> ...



Actually a very good compromise! We will look into doing that too!

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 4, 2013)

Daniel James @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Feb 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Daniel!
> ...



Huh, I missed it. Thks!


----------



## rpmusic (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*

Daniel,
Just had to drop you a note and let you know that I finally had an opportunity to play with PA today...oh my! Ridiculously fantastic! This is the best money I've spent on any library in a long time. This will definitely be a staple of my "sound palate" from now on. The possibilities are literally endless...I can only imagine how this library will evolve.

Thank you and well done!


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm having loads of fun with it. Working on a cue today using nothing but Project Alpha. That GUI is shit-hot and really fun to tinker with. Great work!


----------



## Polarity (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*

uh, well I didn't resist and tried it a bit yesterday evening.

I find that the GUI is excellent and quick, great to have so many synth parameters to play with, the filters seemed to sound good also at extreme values.
However didn't have chance to play a lot with synth sounds...
For the rest a great focused mixed collection of StormDrum2, Evolve, Tonehammer kind of sounds... I appreciate it.

Very nice the rhythmic sections (could do great "Dark Knight" kind of things with the cellos patches).
Did your cello then sued you to the authorities for being tortured, raped and abused so long and so hard? :mrgreen: 

The delay sounds great, but perhaps I'd like to have also a PAN control for the delay.
It could be useful to get that old trick of having the original signal on one channel and delayed one on the opposite.
Nothing that I can't do externally (actually I do it in the Cubase mixer) with my plugins.

My congratulations Daniel! 

PS: don't remember who made the question but yes the GUI remind me a bit of Fallout technologies


----------



## tdavilio (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*

Hi Dan,

I'm getting a lot of Error memory corruption messages when I load patches into K5 newest update into Cubase 6.5 Windows 7. It seems to be okay in stand alone cause I tweaked and saved and it loaded fine. In Cubase this error message has happened a number of times and I have to restart Cubase. I know you are working on the arp, that will b great to be able to use. Just wanted to give u a heads up on this problem. Love the library!

Best,
Tony


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design OUT NOW - (New DEMO)*

Cheers for all the amazing feedback everyone! Its greatly appreciated.



tdavilio @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I'm getting a lot of Error memory corruption messages when I load patches into K5 newest update into Cubase 6.5 Windows 7. It seems to be okay in stand alone cause I tweaked and saved and it loaded fine. In Cubase this error message has happened a number of times and I have to restart Cubase. I know you are working on the arp, that will b great to be able to use. Just wanted to give u a heads up on this problem. Love the library!
> 
> ...



Hey Tony, this is the first anyone has mentioned this, if you wouldn't mind contacting us on the site then we might be able to see whats causing it 

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 7, 2013)

Also just a quick note to all of those who were thinking about getting Project Alpha but have not yet, The introductory offer ends TOMORROW so its you last chance today to save 

-DJ


----------



## tdavilio (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - LAST DAY Of Intro Price*

Hi Daniel,

Started another project last night and got no error message and it worked great.. Maybe it was just something funky in the other project. If it happens again ill screen shot and send to your site.

Best,
Tony


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - LAST DAY Of Intro Price*

Brilliant Dan, after swearing not to buy anything this year I couldn't resist . A staple must have lib for the modern composer IMHO

A few niggles, the braamm tuning (this has been commented on previously )

The ability to save seq patterns and/or copy them to other patches.

AND

Fair play for non encrypting the samples, I, like you will just drag a sample wav in from my pool, especially the type of sounds these are. Kudos


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Tony, maybe it was just a one off. If it happens again or you find a way to recreate it send us an email using the contact form on www.HybridTwo.com and we can really try to nail down what it was.

Hey Denis, both suggestions have been taken on board and we are trying to work those into an update. I am really happy that you are appreciating the open wav samples, that was a big decision on our end, at the end of the day there...the composers comes first 

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey all,

Its been a while since I made a post here, Just thought I would post to let you know about a recent interview I did for the popular Time+Space blog, talking about some of the behind the scenes things that went on with Project Alpha 

http://blog.timespace.com/2013/02/introducing-hybrid-two-the-developers-behind-new-cinematic-sound-design-library-project-alpha/ (http://blog.timespace.com/2013/02/intro ... ect-alpha/)

-DJ


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 21, 2013)

Daniel James @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Its been a while since I made a post here, Just thought I would post to let you know about a recent interview I did for the popular Time+Space blog, talking about some of the behind the scenes things that went on with Project Alpha
> 
> ...



Daniel at Abbey Road Studios :!: 
Daniel with HZ :!: 

:lol: hehehe!


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 21, 2013)

G.R. Baumann @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Daniel James @ Thu Feb 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...



Haha you know what they say, sex sells 

-DJ


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design (NEW Interview)*

Hello James!

Thank you! This is a great library. Will there be part 2 coming soon? 8) 


I did a demo using only Project alpha
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 56#3685256


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design (NEW Interview)*

I finally picked up Project Alpha!!! For those out there with Omnisphere , I would suggest grabbing The Unfinished's (Matt Bowdler) Omnisphere Horizon as a companion to Project Alpha which I also just picked up . These Libraries will sound great together. The pads in Horizon are as lush as can be , definitely the high point of the Omnisphere Vst. Both amazing libraries and together costing around $230 USD combined for about 328 patches total. For anyone looking for value for their money , or on a budget , this is a great place to start. Thanks to Daniel James , Aaron Frensley and Matt Bowdler (and everyone else involved)for putting together such usable products out there and at a killer price. I'm sure some of this has already been said before but I thought I would put my little spin on it too. 

Project Alpha http://hybridtwo.com/site/

The Unfinished http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/


----------



## zvenx (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, any update on the update?
thanks
rsp


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - FREE PRIZE DRAW!*

Ok guys we have the Project Alpha v1.1 update complete and are setting up the release!

To celebrate we are having a Project Alpha prize draw. All you have to do to be in with the chance of winning a free copy of Project Alpha is to follow Aaron and Daniel on twitter. Thats it.

There will be a prize draw for each twitter account you follow so to have two chances at winning follow both accounts.

https://twitter.com/@h2daniel
https://twitter.com/@h2aaron

The winner will be randomly selected from each account on Saturday the 27th and announced both here and twitter.

Good luck!


----------



## tmm (Jul 11, 2013)

The Kontakt interface looks very Metal Gear  Sounds great!


----------



## Zelorkq (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - FREE PRIZE DRAW!*

Well I'm following you on Twitter :D

But I've already bought Project Alpha at its release and have incorporated it into a few pieces already. So I'm guessing winning the prize draw won't help me much 
Doesn't matter, I love the sound of those patches & can't wait for the update; you two have done an amazing job with this library!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 12, 2013)

Splendid - so what's in the update Mr DJ?


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 12, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Jul 12 said:


> Splendid - so what's in the update Mr DJ?



Keyswitch tuning for Brahms (feature integrated for anypatch with a button) Plus an expanded step sequencer which has the option for dual patterns...letting you create some awesome poly rhythmic stuff! We also have a couple of tweaks and bugfixes 

-DJ


----------



## zvenx (Jul 12, 2013)

wonderful, looking forward to it 
rsp


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 12, 2013)

zvenx @ Fri Jul 12 said:


> wonderful, looking forward to it
> rsp



What zv said


----------



## geronimo (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - FREE PRIZE DRAW!*

The new site _

http://hybridtwo.com/newsite/


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 13, 2013)

V1.1 UPDATE RELEASED!

Emails will be going out to all previous customers about the update.

To celebrate the release of v1.1 we are putting Project Alpha on sale for 2 weeks at the launch price of $149.

http://hybridtwo.com/newsite/project-alpha/

-DJ


----------



## zvenx (Aug 13, 2013)

Just to be clear its on the Braams instruments that are new, correct?
thanks
rsp


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 15, 2013)

zvenx @ Tue Aug 13 said:


> Just to be clear its on the Braams instruments that are new, correct?
> thanks
> rsp



Yes, we updated the Braaams patches so that they would work better with the new KS function. They were initially in different keys, so now they all start in the same key so that they all change correctly when you use the KS. 

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - ON SALE NOW - v1.1 Released.*

We are extending the Project Alpha sale to the 1st September. So those of you who were worried missing out due to later in the month paydays can now get in on the fun! 

-DJ


----------



## Phil M (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - ON SALE NOW - v1.1 Released.*



Daniel James @ Tue 20 Aug said:


> We are extending the Project Alpha sale to the 1st September. So those of you who were worried missing out due to later in the month paydays can now get in on the fun!
> 
> -DJ


Nice one - I was going to miss out thanks to my motorbike devouring this month's disposable income, so this is much appreciated 8)


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 30, 2013)

Just a quick update to say that today will be the last day of the sale before the price returns to its regular amount.

-DJ


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: HybridTwo RELEASES!!!: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design (NEW Interview)*



paulmatthew @ Thu Mar 14 said:


> I finally picked up Project Alpha!!! For those out there with Omnisphere , I would suggest grabbing The Unfinished's (Matt Bowdler) Omnisphere Horizon as a companion to Project Alpha which I also just picked up . These Libraries will sound great together. The pads in Horizon are as lush as can be , definitely the high point of the Omnisphere Vst. Both amazing libraries and together costing around $230 USD combined for about 328 patches total. For anyone looking for value for their money , or on a budget , this is a great place to start. Thanks to Daniel James , Aaron Frensley and Matt Bowdler (and everyone else involved)for putting together such usable products out there and at a killer price. I'm sure some of this has already been said before but I thought I would put my little spin on it too.
> 
> Project Alpha http://hybridtwo.com/site/
> 
> The Unfinished http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/



Hi Paul -
Are you referring to Horizon 1 or 2? I'm into mellower type sounds and you mention how good the pads are. 

Thanks


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - LAST DAY OF SALE - v1.1 Released.*



> Hi Paul -
> Are you referring to Horizon 1 or 2? I'm into mellower type sounds and you mention how good the pads are.



I was referring to The Unfinished's Omnisphere Horizon 1 ( requires Spectrasonics Omnisphere ). It has a nice set of pads , which I think is the strong point of Omnisphere . Project Alpha also has some nice pads, drones , and other ambiences for deeper stuff. Both Horizon 1 and Project Alpha have great ambient piano patches , Anemoi's piano and Sad Piano respectively. Check out the walk through vids on both Horizon and Project Alpha as they both go through the patch lists to show what they offer. These 2 products are in no way to be compared to each other as they are different. If you're interested in other sources for pads or synths , please PM me . 

Don't forget to take advantage of the Project Alpha sale price if you haven't already . It's a great buy .


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - LAST DAY OF SALE - v1.1 Released.*



paulmatthew @ Fri Aug 30 said:


> > Hi Paul -
> > Are you referring to Horizon 1 or 2? I'm into mellower type sounds and you mention how good the pads are.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I agree horizon is a great product however they are totally different beasts! 

-DJ


----------



## mojamusic (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - LAST DAY OF SALE - v1.1 Released.*

...held off for as long as I could. Downloading Project Alpha, now! Can't wait to test this out. ~o)


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Project ALPHA Musical Cinematic Sound Design - LAST DAY OF SALE - v1.1 Released.*



mojamusic @ Sat Aug 31 said:


> ...held off for as long as I could. Downloading Project Alpha, now! Can't wait to test this out. ~o)



Haha waited until the last second? xD 

I am a bit loose with the timing..the sale will go on until I wake up tomorrow haha so it really is the final countdown.

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 1, 2013)

The sale has now ended, Its great to see so many of you get involved  Can't wait to hear what you all come up with!

-DJ


----------

